# Robber!!!



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

This guy not only stole my lady fish filets that I was using for cut bait, but flew off with my knife that was stuck in the filets to pin them to the stand. Another morning of ladyfish, bluefish, whiting, undersized pompano, stingrays, and more catfish than I could count. I guess Harold the Heron's ancestors were on the beach before mine!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You sure that ain't Fred ? He's bad about doing stuff like that.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Definitely a case of Fowl Play. It's bad enough that they are hoodlums, But now they are Armed thanks to you...... Good Job!!!...........................lol

Maybe you are "Hooked On Hoodlum Fowl " and you will win a replacement Bait Knife......


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

George is the name of the one at our place... they all are Democrats


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

George is the name of the one at my place as well haha


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Got to share once in a while with the locals.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn democrat


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Well, I am not sure if you are cussing the fisherman or bird. I cannot speak for George, but I have never drank, smoked, or been rich enough to be anything but a proud Democrat, but I do not care much about something as unimportant as politics mixed with something as important as fishing!


----------

